# leak between venturi and bottom of grill, repaired with gasket maker has now melted



## qwertyjjj (Apr 20, 2016)

I had a small gas leak and flames were coming out of the bottom of the grill - this is where the venturi joins the metal grill and I guess over the years the original gasket material has disappeared.

So, the only thing I could find locally was automotive high temp gasket maker (up to 600F) and I used that to seal up the venturi.

On first use, it melted and flames were coming out the bottom again.

ANy ideas what I can do? Is there some sort of gasket material I can buy and cut a hole in?

The BBQ is a fairly old ``Wait Broilmaster``

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/permatex-hi-temp-red-rtv-gasket-maker-0383784p.html#.Vxgap7UrLIV













bbq.jpg



__ qwertyjjj
__ Apr 21, 2016


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 22, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2016)

Exhaust gasket material from an automotive store....


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 22, 2016)

That's what was used... link above


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2016)

_So, the only thing I could find locally was automotive high temp gasket maker (up to 600F) and I used that to seal up the venturi._

That is not exhaust gasket....   Exhaust temps can run upward of 1100-1300 degrees...   

BUT, upon further pondering, I believe your burner flame holes are plugged...  maybe with rust...  maybe spider webs...    take it apart and clean it....


----------



## timleo (Apr 22, 2016)

Can you post a larger photo?  I can't really tell what's going on in that tiny picture


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> _So, the only thing I could find locally was automotive high temp gasket maker (up to 600F) and I used that to seal up the venturi._
> 
> That is not exhaust gasket....   Exhaust temps can run upward of 1100-1300 degrees...
> 
> BUT, upon further pondering, I believe your burner flame holes are plugged...  maybe with rust...  maybe spider webs...    take it apart and clean it....


Reattached - think you can click this one to open larger:













IMG_20150817_171810399_HDR.jpg



__ qwertyjjj
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2016)

Did you check the burner for foreign material ????


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Did you check the burner for foreign material ????


It's on of those H shaped burners - doesn't seem to be any way to pry it open...

Everything burns with big yellow flames though.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2016)

It is partially plugged....  blow it out with compressed air or water pressure and dry...  Remove the flex gas tubing and remove the burner to clean it....  Check the flex tube also...


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> It is partially plugged....  blow it out with compressed air or water pressure and dry...  Remove the flex gas tubing and remove the burner to clean it....  Check the flex tube also...


do I need to reseal with high heat silicone after? ie the join between venturi tube and base of BBQ?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2016)

That RTV melted the first time you used it....  why do you think it will work this time ???    It won't...


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 23, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> That RTV melted the first time you used it....  why do you think it will work this time ???    It won't...


That`s why I said high heat like the automotive you mentioned.

Or will unblocking the burner mean I don;t need a gasket?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2016)

From what I can tell, the burner is directly above those connecting points...   That area might get really hot from radiant heat from the burner...    What kind of gasket was in there that you removed ???


----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 24, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> From what I can tell, the burner is directly above those connecting points...   That area might get really hot from radiant heat from the burner...    What kind of gasket was in there that you removed ???


There was nothing there or maybe it had disintegrated overs the years. It's a used BBQ that the old neighbours left so whether they installed the gasket originally or not I am not sure but I presume it's a standard material used for any BBQ that has a venturi joining the burner? Although it doesn't seem to be sold as spare parts.


----------



## metalman1976 (Apr 24, 2016)

Check with stores that sell wood burning stoves, they have gasket making material and sealing compounds that are designed for higher temps than the grill can achieve.

You can check these places out also:

 http://www.bbqgaskets.com/  

http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/

http://www.stovegaskets.com/

http://www.bbqsmokersupply.com/

http://www.islandoutdoorllc.com/


----------

